# Penn Squall 30 Star Drag?



## colbyntx

I am in the market for a reel for some surf casting. I like the look and feel of the Penn SQL30 Star Drag. I have never used an non leveler before but I can see the advantages for casting lines that are braid tied to mono. Am I correct about that? My target is bull reds and sharks. I'm also open to the lever drag as well. If any of y'all are using this reel or have used it please chime in.


----------



## t-astragal

The level wind gets out of sync with the line lay when the drag is slipping. Under higher drag pressure that put a side load on the level wind guide which in turn can break it. That is why you don't see big powerful reels with level winds. I have a Torque 30 which shares some of the same features. It is a super nice machine. Finest free spool out there. There are videos of guys casting nearly all the line off of them. 


Steve


----------



## colbyntx

Thanks Steve,

I would love the Torque 30 but don't get out to the surf enough to justify the cost. If I lived on the coast fishing every weekend maybe. As it is the most I can fish there is every three weeks. I think I want the Squall but don't know if I should get the 30 or 40? It would mostly be used for surf fishing for BR's and sharks. I see the 30's & 40's don't have the magnetic cast control like the 12's & 15's but do these cast well from the shoreline? There has to be some Squall users out there to chime in.


----------



## t-astragal

I got my Torque on eBay for 275. Gotta be patient though. As for size, that's up to you. Bulk/weight vs capacity. I've seen lots if decent press on BDoutdoors on the squall and fathom. 


Steve


----------



## Dtrojcak

This is probably a newbie question, but do you have to worry about manually leveling the line while fighting a fish?


----------



## histprof

The 30 is a pretty big reel. It would be a good choice if you primarily yak baits. For casting, I tend to go a little lighter on the line, so the 25N might be a better size for me. 

I like to imagine my system by working backwards from the line. So, if I want to use 20# mono, then I find a rod that casts well with that line. Then, I find a reel that holds the right amount of that line, has an appropriate drag and mates well with the rod. By starting with the reel, you may find yourself in a 30# rig when 20# would be better. Start by figuring out what kind of fishing that you want to do and then pull it together from there, starting with the line.

Also, with line capacity, the braided lines make every reel bigger. So, on the Squall 30, start with a 150 yard spool of 50# braid and then fill with your mono of choice. If you get taken down to the braid, you have a big fish on.


----------



## fishNwithfish

histprof said:


> The 30 is a pretty big reel. It would be a good choice if you primarily yak baits. For casting, I tend to go a little lighter on the line, so the 25N might be a better size for me.
> 
> I like to imagine my system by working backwards from the line. So, if I want to use 20# mono, then I find a rod that casts well with that line. Then, I find a reel that holds the right amount of that line, has an appropriate drag and mates well with the rod. By starting with the reel, you may find yourself in a 30# rig when 20# would be better. Start by figuring out what kind of fishing that you want to do and then pull it together from there, starting with the line.
> 
> Also, with line capacity, the braided lines make every reel bigger. So, on the Squall 30, start with a 150 yard spool of 50# braid and then fill with your mono of choice. If you get taken down to the braid, you have a big fish on.


That was my question. Are you yaking out baits or wading to cast then walking back into shore?

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## colbyntx

fishNwithfish said:


> That was my question. Are you yaking out baits or wading to cast then walking back into shore?
> 
> if it smells like trout get out


fishNwithfish,

Yes, I will be fishing mostly while I'm down there for work so a yak is out of the question. It wouldn't fit in the Ford Edge very well!  So wade out and give her a chunk!

histprof,

I have looked at the 25N in the Squall & Fathom but the more narrow spool would limit your casting a bit I would think? I like the like capacity of the 30 better than the 25N. I also would like to use 30# mono on top od 50# braid. Might be a little too much but I hope to hook into some pretty good sharks.

I'm not going to sit here and pretend I know a bunch about surf fishing because I don't. Most of my fishing has been freshwater. Most of salt fishing has been on charters. Can't afford to do that too often.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## histprof

I'm out of my depth when it comes to the big sharks, etc. But, if you are looking to use 30# mono with a braid backer, then the 30 is the correct sized Squall. It looks like a great reel.

As for price, to an extent, fishing tackle is like cycling components. Once you move up out of the lowest consumer level, the difference in performance between mid and high range equipment is not terribly noticable at first. Where it really starts to show is in how the equipment holds up under repeated maintenance cycles. In cycling, a weekend rider will be perfectly happy with midrange components on their bike because they may ride 200-300 miles a month, and not every month. The pros use the highest grade gear because they ride 40,000 miles a year. Their gear will perform as expected after repeated cleanings and tunings. Lower end gear will wear, tolerances will increase and performance will drop off. Fishing gear is pretty much the same way. If you use it often and hard, get the best. If you fish 10-15 times a year, get good gear and enjoy using it. Of course, without good cleaning and care, it doesn't matter what you buy.

Welcome to crowd who surf fishes from sedans, BTW


----------



## bighop

Don't overlook a Diawa Sealine 30. Great reels, and cheaper than the squall.


----------



## Cylinder

I only fish Daiwa's, specifically 50's. I like the line capacity with 30# or 40# mono. Whether you purchase 50H Sealines or 50H Saltiga's is up to you. The 20H and 30H will cast further. 

Yes, you must guide the line back onto the reel. Failure to do so will result in a high spot that could lock your reel up and not let you retrieve the rest of your line. Once you learn it becomes second nature. 

Most any of these reels will work for what you are trying to do. If you want to focus on large sharks, 7' up, then you would need to get into specialized reels and rods. Good luck, Roger


----------



## colbyntx

Well, decided to get a Fathom 30 Star Drag. I will let you know how I like it when it gets here.


----------



## colbyntx

Is there a way to block Ebay from your computer???? h: I just bought a Penn Squall 40 star drag while I'm waiting for my Fathom 30 star drag to get here!!!!! I need help!!!!! :headknock


----------



## histprof

Open a beer. Consume. Tell yourself that it will be OK. Order two rods instead of 1.


----------



## troutless

That the right approach you need two R&R's, and then maybe a third to have as a lender. Oh, and drink one beer for me.


----------



## fishhawkxxx

you may cancel an ebay bid, and still have a beer....or 2


----------



## colbyntx

But if I hit the "buy it now" there's no turning back! Oh well, still can have the beer. Still hunting some good surf rods. Hard to find up here.


----------



## egonza013

im in the market for a similar rod, not only targeting sharks, but anything large in the surf. Ive got 2 penn battles that I got when first starting to fish more. I feel like these are sort of limited towards fishing from the sand. They dont have clickers i dont think? Not like the baitcast rods i've seen people use. Is that what a lever drag is?


----------



## colbyntx

egonza013 said:


> im in the market for a similar rod, not only targeting sharks, but anything large in the surf. Ive got 2 penn battles that I got when first starting to fish more. I feel like these are sort of limited towards fishing from the sand. They dont have clickers i dont think? Not like the baitcast rods i've seen people use. Is that what a lever drag is?


Lever drag just has a drag control lever on the side you slide with your thumb. Star drag has a 5 point star for a drag control behind the crank. Some reels have the loud clickers and some don't.


----------



## colbyntx

Oops, look what the mail lady showed up with today!!!! :biggrin: The Squall 40 should be here by Saturday!


----------



## troutless

Very nice!


----------



## egonza013

whats the difference besides the appearance?


----------



## colbyntx

egonza013 said:


> whats the difference besides the appearance?


In what?


----------



## bullredman

*My 40*

My 40


----------



## cat_king

bullredman said:


> My 40


Hows it cast? Looking into picking one up myself.


----------



## colbyntx

cat_king said:


> Hows it cast? Looking into picking one up myself.


 Man, I don't know. It just came yesterday. I haven't even spooled it up yet. First chance I will get to use it is on Aug 6th!


----------



## bullredman

*Hows it cast?*

it cast great


----------

